# Road Kill or Pheasant Plucker?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*We were in a Motorhome driving at around 45 - 50 mph when we had an impact on the windscreen.*
*Watch the bottom left hand corner of the video and keep the sound up.*
*Please excuse the expletive.*





For best quality picture click on the 'Cog', bottom right hand side of the Youtube video, and select 720pHD or 1080pHD


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sad to let the bird go to waste Keith. We used to travel the A11 to Gt. Yarmouth area and see birds beside the road. But we didn't know how long they had been there. If I had killed one I definitely would stop and collect the body.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Sad to let the bird go to waste Keith. We used to travel the A11 to Gt. Yarmouth area and see birds beside the road. But we didn't know how long they had been there. If I had killed one I definitely would stop and collect the body.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

A friend of mine, who is a butcher, told me not to eat a pheasant that had hit my car because the spleen usually ruptures and makes it inedible.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha Geoff. He would have had a vested interest would he??
I guess if the impact was that severe the bird was destroyed, yes. But we have eaten many FRESH kills with no problems as yet.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Ha ha Geoff. He would have had a vested interest would he??
> I guess if the impact was that severe the bird was destroyed, yes. But we have eaten many FRESH kills with no problems as yet.
> 
> Ray.


He knows it is difficult enough to get a pint out of me, so knows I would never pay his prices for a pheasant:wink2::laugh:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Nearly had a horse hit my windscreen! Rounded a bend and a loose horse was galloping up the road towards me. I wasnt going fast and braked easily, but there was nowhere for me to go, my immediate thought was 's**t, there goes my car! (never mind me) luckily it swerved at the last minute and disappeared down a farm track at the top of the hill. I shook for quite a while.,

Any other country I could have sold the horse meat, lol


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could have been a nice little earner on the hoof as it were do you mean.>>

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Had an almost identical incident on the back road to Melton Mowbray, bird flew up and out and smashed the front grille. Van was almost new, one of the first 2.8 Movano's and Vauxhall didn't have spares available for two months.

Nothing you can do about it, and your dashcam does the same as mine, makes it look faster than it is in real life.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Before anyone asks I will clear up an urban myth that if you strike a bird you cannot pick it up and thats its only the following vehicle(s) that can do so.

That is total baloney, its a wild animal and fair game (sic) for anyone !!!

Over the years I have benefited from many road kills !! I once had the good fortune to be called to "deal" with a wild boar that had lost an argument with a Vauxhall cavalier (not that the Cavalier had faired very well out of the encounter!) Yum !! lots of very nice Sunday roasts thank you. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our night shift chargehand came in late one night covered in blood and very dishevelled.
We did eventually ask what had happened and he admitted he lost the argument with a cow in the new forest.
He had hit it amidships and passed beneath it. Destroying the rad, bonnet, screen, roof and reshaped the Vauxhall Cresta. But it still ran unlike the cow minus most of it's lower quarters staggered into the ditch and died. 

The insurance company never did pay out as he couldn't provide details of the other party??

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't eat roadkill

I'd be so devestated that I'd killed it

Should be vegetarian 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Despite many hundreds of thousands of miles driving I have never knowingly hit anything, come close a few times though, usually people stepping of kerbs and cyclist just turning right for the hell of it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Those amongst us who've lived in darkest Africa will know how often buck leap out of the bushes in front of your vehicle when driving at night. Bit risky for the passengers when its a1000lb kudu bull. But if you are lucky enough to survive... and can get it in the boot, you'll have biltong for Africa.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

On the A386 there's a pub called the Stagecoach.
In the bar there is a very impressive display og stuffed animals. They all came from road kill from the road directly outside the pub.


----------

